
Show HN: Finally an App to Practice Tech Interviews – MockRabbit.com - Anayapatra
A free platform for techies to practice intense and full length mock interview in the comfort of your home but feel the pressure of real interview. The app curates the best questions based on the candidate&#x27;s profile and experience. It records the answer and the NLP engine, translates the voice into text. This helps you in knowing your answer versus ideal answer which gives you an extra edge during the interview.
======
aogl
This sounds like a really interesting proposition that could help many people
in the tech industry, or those looking for new roles. How do you plan to
monetize this and pay for the service?

------
ishwarjha
Very interesting app. I searched the google and found the link here for
download.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.appetals.m...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.appetals.mockrabbit)

